# Pronunciation of "Dunav"



## HNV

Hello all,

I hope it's not irrelevant to ask a question about pronunciation here...

Anyway, I came across the other day the word "Dunav" in an English-language book. It says that the Danube river is called "Dunav" in Romania, and I would like to know how it's pronounced exactly. Is it "dou-nav"? Or is it rather "dew-nav"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## miky01

In Romania the Danube river is called *Dunărea*.


----------



## farscape

Dunav is not the Romanian name for Danube - it's slavic, probably Bulgarian or Serbian.

The Romanians call it Dunăre or Dunăre*a* (the Danube).

For help with pronouncing the vowels see this link - the sounds are pretty accurate.


----------



## HNV

Thank you very much, miky01 and farscape!
In the book, the narrator is traveling from Romania to Bulgaria, so maybe he was referring to the river's Bulgarian name indeed.


----------



## matko

Dunav is the Croatian and Serbian version for Danube while it flows through those countries as well.


----------

